# Planning on getting Mannie a friend



## Mannie1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mannie is (sort of) A biting bird. She doesnt really have a temper so i was hoping any experts out there could help me figure out if it would be a good idea to get a new bird.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

She's adorable, but still a baby. 
How long have you had her?
What size cage is she in?
What are you feeding her?
Where did you get her from?


----------



## Mannie1 (Nov 27, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> She's adorable, but still a baby.
> How long have you had her?
> What size cage is she in?
> What are you feeding her?
> Where did you get her from?


Had her for about....... 40 days??
Medium
"Vita seed"
Feeders pet supply


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to read ALL of the stickies and budgie articles to learn to care for her properly.
She is precious, by the way!
Why do you want to get her a friend? 
How much one-on-one time are you spending with her each day on a regular basis?
You've only had her for 40 days. You should wait at least 6 months to give her time to settle in and then determine if she would be happier having a friend or if she is doing well as a solo budgie. This will also allow you to learn more about her temperament and personality.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

